# Deep litter on top of a wooden floor?



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

I am planning our set up for when we move. Right now I have a coop with dirt floor and use deep litter under the roosts. It works great and I love the low maintenance aspect of it. I am thinking about using a wooden utility building for a chicken coup at our new place (that way we don't have to build it on site) but it would have a wooden floor. Can I use deep litter on top of it? 

The idea of having to thoroughly clean out the floor in the coop every day is not attractive. With my current set up, I take about 30 seconds each day to turn it over in the morning with a little rake. Right now I have 40 birds and hope to grow the flock.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

I built coops with wooden floors. The birds spend little time actually on the floor, preferring to roost up high. I shovel it out once a week, not using litter at all. Even if you could sterilize the coop, it wouldn't remain sterile for very long, so no sense in obsessing over cleanliness.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

doc, does it not smell? I used to have a small mobile coop/chicken tractor. The floor of the roosting area had to be cleaned daily or it would stink, really stink. My deep litter coop does not smell unless I get chicken poop on the ramp or other hard surfaces that are not covered with pine shavings.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd prefer to cover the floor with cheap linoleum to protect it from moisture, then do the deep litter.

At the very least, I'd use a good heavy coat of oil based paint to seal it


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

If you don't seal it with something it will eventually. Rot faster than it would other wise. But even untreated wood floors will last for a few years.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

My wood floors are 30 years old and solid as can be...I use plenty of bedding, that ranges from the purchased wood shavings, to dry leaves in the fall as well as dry pine needles.....keep the bedding more than a little, and moisture never touches it....I'm talking from experience...and clean bedding means clean feet on the hens, as well as the result...clean eggs... good management is always clean deep bedding, and fresh water always.

brownegg


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

We use deep litter on a wood floored coop, as did the previous owners before us (same building). No problems, and that's something like fifteen years? I highly recommend keeping the water OUTSIDE the coop, but other than that it's fine. When we shovel out the layer nearest the floor is usually dry as a bone anyway.


----------



## doc- (Jun 26, 2015)

Simple plywood floor. No sign of rot after seven yrs. Birds lay eggs in the elevated nesting boxes, not on the floor. Eggs are always clean. Aversion to smell is a learned behavior. Aroma of manure is related to surface area exposed to air, not depth of pile. I'm a firm believer in the K-I-S-S system of engineering.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I've seen old coops with wood plank floors that held up to waste and time considerably well. And I've seen some that have rotted out in a few years. My plywood floor didn't last long at all and it was painted with an exterior deck and porch paint. I wonder if the type of wood used for the flooring is the reason some lasts longer than others.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I wonder if the type of wood used for the flooring is the reason some lasts longer than others.


That can make a huge difference


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

We deep the deep litter on just painted plywood floors for years with no troubles.
The litter was so deep that no moisture from poop ever reached it.
No water in the coop. It's dark in there at night and they wouldn't be drinking anyway.

We cleaned it twice a year.. spring and fall.
No odor. Just tossed in more shavings if needs be and a handful of bird seed once or twice a week.
That kept the litter churned up and totally dry.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I'd prefer to cover the floor with cheap linoleum to protect it from moisture, then do the deep litter.
> 
> At the very least, I'd use a good heavy coat of oil based paint to seal it


I just got a new 12 x 16 shed for my silkies with a wooden floor, I put down linoleum then built six breeding/grow out pens on top. each with a door (picture them like a row of little horse stalls)

I do a light layer of shavings and sweep them out every couple of days. Easy peasy and it never need smell or get nasty.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

If you'd put 6-8" of pine shavings, you'd only need to clean it a couple of times a year, with just light stirring in between to mix in wet stuff, and sometimes adding an inch or two of new shavings so it stays dry.

After a while it becomes active with bacteria that breaks down the droppings, and as long as it's dry there is no odor.

It can also help with parasite prevention and promote better growth of the birds:

http://plamondon.com/faq_deep_litter.html


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks, everyone, for your input. I am glad to hear that deep litter can be used on a wooden floor. I think we just need to decide whether to coat the floor with some sealant/paint or put some cheap vinyl on top of the wood.


----------



## JudyM (Jan 9, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


> If you'd put 6-8" of pine shavings, you'd only need to clean it a couple of times a year, with just light stirring in between to mix in wet stuff, and sometimes adding an inch or two of new shavings so it stays dry.
> 
> After a while it becomes active with bacteria that breaks down the droppings, and as long as it's dry there is no odor.
> 
> ...


Great article Bearfoot. I am all for doing things the "old way"! 

I just got my chicks a week ago so I can start off right away with this method when they are old enough. I have homing pigeons in the same loft/coop (shed!) but are in a different section. Seems like this should work for them too?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Yes, it works for many types of animals.
It becomes it's own "ecosystem" as long as it's kept deep enough


----------



## JudyM (Jan 9, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Yes, it works for many types of animals.
> It becomes it's own "ecosystem" as long as it's kept deep enough


Cool!:banana:


----------

